# Johan's Collection



## alphacentauri (Aug 21, 2006)

*Speakers*
Main speakers

Linn Ninka

Center speaker: 

Linn Trikan

Center-stand: 

2x Target stand

Surround speakers

Celestion 3

Subwoofer

Quad L-Sub

Headphone

Beyer Dynamic DT990

*Electronics*
CD-player

Linn Genki

Stereo pre-amplifier

Linn Wakonda

Power-amplifier

Linn 5125

Video source & surround processor

Custom build HTPC

Projector

SIM2 HT300Plus

Projection Screen

Davision 2m wide

DVD player

Philips dvd-player

*Accessoires*
Interconnect-cables

Black Interconnect

Loudspeaker cables

Monitor PC
Standard copper wire

*Seating*
Hotseats

Leolux Volare (loveseat and fauteuil)

*Review material*
Due to mij work at AVblog I often have other equipment, like receivers, televisions, ...


----------

